# My husband solicits prostitutes.



## T1977 (Nov 13, 2015)

We've been married for almost 15 years, about 7 seven years ago I found an e-mail that looked like he was soliciting prostitutes through craigs list. He denied of course, we went through counseling and tried to work things out. I recently found another e-mail that he sent soliciting a prostitute again...I now imagine that he's done it for the entire length of our marriage. He doesn't request or try to have sex with me. We have two children that love and adore their father. I'm now ready to file for divorce, but not really ready for the emotional "stuff" that will come along with leaving. My children will be crushed. Any suggestions or experiences you'd like to share?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

So sorry you are in this place. I do not have experience of this personally but you will find lots of support here.

Have you had yourself tested for STDs? Please do.
Tell your family and friends about what is happening, you will need their support.
You might need IC to get over the trauma as what he is doing is very hurtful

What has his reaction been to the divorce? Has he a sex addiction or something like that?

How old are your children? Do they know what is happening?


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Ewww. Get tested. I'm sorry.

If I found this out, I'd be encouraging him to get a Ho Club Pack. Because he would never get within 10 yards of me again.


----------

